# TSI - Pat McKeough? Ummm....?



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

First off, ill apologize if i've read something incorrectly here.

I subscribed to his newsletters, paid the fee etc for the past year. He sends A LOT of emails, and so i don't read them all.
For quite some time, he spoke of _Teck Resources_ being his stock of the year for 2013. http://www.moneyshow.com/investing/article/29/Global-30585/A-Top-Energy-Buy-for-2013/

I happened to read his email today, and he claims _WestJet_ instead was his #1 pick for 2013, with no mention of _Tck.b_, saying:
_



"Our #1 Stock for 2013, WestJet, rose sharply in the second half of the year and is hitting all-time highs. The shares have risen by as much as 27% since we made it our top pick."

Click to expand...

_Is he "_playing with words_" here? 

WestJet is his "_#1 Stock_," whereas Teck is his "_Stock of the Year_?"

Note: Teck has dropped (quick math) 25% in the last couple months.

Again, if im missing something, my sincerest apologies. Not trying to ruin anyone's good name here, just noticed it and thought it odd.

Thanks guys.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

If he were any good, he would be running his own fund. Not selling newsletters.

This applies to most newsletter writers.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't follow Mr. McKeough or pay for his newsletter but from what you provided above I would say his M.O. is to sell subscriptions like most newsletter pushers. I think in this case the only thing you may be missing is the $ you paid for his newsletters. I do not purchase any newsletter although I have been told by others on this forum that there are a few decent ones. The only one I would consider would be Contra the Herd but I can get these stock picks easily for free so don't see the point. Most of the ideas and info of these peddlers is already available for free elsewhere. I tend to find better value using free screeners and forums for investing ideas.

Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> If he were any good, he would be running his own fund. Not selling newsletters.


Perhaps you are not aware he advises clients as well as runs a limited number of pooled funds (four the last I checked)?


Cheers


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

True. But unless I'm missing something, this particular claim is just a flat out lie. Who wants to brag that his number 1 pick is up only 1%?

So looks like he just decided to pick a new "Top pick of 2013" - in December 2013. 

I've emailed him several times and he's chosen to ignore me. I included a half dozen sites, his included, showing Teck as his number 1 pick.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Justin1980 said:


> But unless I'm missing something, this particular claim is just a flat out lie. Who wants to brag that his number 1 pick is up only 1%?


Justin, I had subscribed too for one year - as far as I remember, there were two publications ("The Successful Investor" and "Stock Pickers Digest" with two different "Number 1 Stock picks". One was the Teck Resources, the other one was Westjet. I didn't buy either or, but wondered about Westjet (I don't believe in the success of the Canadian tourism industry or in airlines). Watched Teck how it went further and further down. 
I have not renewed the subscription, found it not useful. And you are right, they send a LOT of emails.


----------

